# fsck.ext3: no such file or directory.....

## greginve

Witam pomimo mojego zaparcia no i duzych naprawde checi, nie mog zainstalowac gentoo zaczynam z poziomu 3 uzywalem genkernel no i wszystko mniej wiecej robilem tak jak w manualu no i po uruchomieniu kompa cos takiego mi wyskakuje :

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/ROOT

no i nie wiem co robic za bardzo

ps. nie wiedzialem ze instalujac gentoo mozna sie naucyzc tyle interesujacych rzeczy pozdrawiam

----------

## arsen

 *greginve wrote:*   

> Witam pomimo mojego zaparcia no i duzych naprawde checi, nie mog zainstalowac gentoo zaczynam z poziomu 3 uzywalem genkernel no i wszystko mniej wiecej robilem tak jak w manualu no i po uruchomieniu kompa cos takiego mi wyskakuje :
> 
> fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/ROOT
> 
> no i nie wiem co robic za bardzo
> ...

 

sądząc po 

```

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/ROOT

```

w /etc/fstab zostawiłeś domyślne /dev/ROOT te ROOT to tylko PRZYKŁAD, masz sam zamiast ROOT wpisać swoją partycje np. /dev/hda1 itd. w zależności na jakiej partycji masz gentoo zainstalowane.

----------

## Raku

 *greginve wrote:*   

> fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/ROOT
> 
> 

 

dlatego właśnie uważam, że gentoo nie powinno być dla początkujących użytkowników linuksa. Przeklepywanie na ślepo komend z handbooka nie zawsze przynosi pozytywne rezultaty.

IMO, ktoś, kto nie wie, jak powinna wyglądać zawartość /etc/fstab i jak nazywane są urządzenia dyskowe w systemach linuksowych, powinien douczyć się tego na innej dystrybucji

----------

## Xax

Ale znowu z tego co pamietam w handbooku chyba wyraznie pisze aby BOOT, ROOT i SWAP zamienic na odpowiednie wpisu, zaleznie od podzialu dysku. Wystarczy DOKLADNIE czytac ze zrozumieniem no i oczywiscie myslec i jeszcze raz myslec.

To czy jest dobra dla poczatkujacych czy nie to kwestia sporna. Ja praktycznie zaczynalem przygode z linuxem od Gentoo.

Pierwsza instalke wspominam milo, instrukcje wtedy jeszcze tylko po angielsku czytalem gruntownie pare razy przed przystapieniem do dziela.

----------

## greginve

dziekuje arsen za odpowiedz pomoglo, fakt idiotyczny blad, co do komentarzy to niby jak mam sie nauczyc budowy linuxa, jezeli mi polecacie fedore np. ktora za mnie wszystko sama zrobi to dziekuje za rady ale nie skorzystam jedynie dzieki gentoo dowiedzialem sie ze istnieje taki plik jka fstab i za co odpowiada, i  nie zamierzam z niego rezygnowac. jeszcze raz dziekuje  i pozdrawiam

----------

## psycepa

 *greginve wrote:*   

> jedynie dzieki gentoo dowiedzialem sie ze istnieje taki plik jka fstab i za co odpowiada, i  nie zamierzam z niego rezygnowac

 

na sam poczatek polecam: http://newbie.linux.pl/

po drugie polecam wyszukiwarke forum plus google

a przede wszystkim przeczytaj przyklejony APEL

i dodaj [SOLVED] do tematu jesli uwazasz ze problem zostal rozwiazany (co zreszta w apelu pisze)

no i nie zapomnij o howto

pozdrawiam i zycze samozaparcia, duzo pracy malo pytan  :Smile: 

----------

## waltharius

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pozdrawiam i zycze samozaparcia, duzo pracy malo pytan 

 

A ja śmiem się z tym nie zgodzić. Uważam, że pytać należy. Ale najpierw trzeba włożyć dużo pracy w samodzielne znalezienie odpowiedzi  :Smile:  Jak już to nie pomoże to pytać. I dopytywać, bo dzięki temu można się czegoś nauczyć. I faktycznie do nauczenia się linuksa Gentoo jest chyba jedną z lepszych dystrybucji. Chyba, że się ma jakiś nauczycieli to wtedy na każdej dystrybucji da się sporo nauczyć.

Pozdrawiam

]:->

----------

## muchar

Wystarczy ze domyslnym edytorem w Gentoo bylby vi/vim i juz byloby lepiej  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raku

 *muchar wrote:*   

> Wystarczy ze domyslnym edytorem w Gentoo bylby vi/vim i juz byloby lepiej 

 

i żeby działał jak w Solarisie (tam kursorami nic się nie zrobi, pg up i pg down także nie działają).   :Cool: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Taa, i żeby nogami się go obsługiwało... Nie przesadzacie? Chcecie, żeby Gentoo było zarezerwowane dla wybrańców (czyli Was)? Ignorujcie banalne posty skoro Was denerwują/rażą, bo zawsze na forach będziecie się z nimi spotykać.

Tak na marginesie to cała zaawansowana funkcjonalność vima nie jest mi do niczego potrzebna a jego obsługę uważam za głupią i dziwaczną  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## psycepa

 *waltharius wrote:*   

>  *psycepa wrote:*   
> 
> pozdrawiam i zycze samozaparcia, duzo pracy malo pytan  
> 
> A ja śmiem się z tym nie zgodzić. Uważam, że pytać należy. Ale najpierw trzeba włożyć dużo pracy w samodzielne znalezienie odpowiedzi  Jak już to nie pomoże to pytać. I dopytywać, bo dzięki temu można się czegoś nauczyć.

 

no tak, z tym, że duzy pracy (czyli szukania na forach, googlach, wiki i innych takich) implikuje malo pytan  :Smile:  wiec nie ma sie z czym niezgadzac  :Razz: 

rowniez pozdrawiam

PS. a co do obslugi vima, podobno o gustach sie nie dyskutuje, reszty nie bede komentowal...

----------

## waltharius

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Taa, i żeby nogami się go obsługiwało... Nie przesadzacie? Chcecie, żeby Gentoo było zarezerwowane dla wybrańców (czyli Was)? Ignorujcie banalne posty skoro Was denerwują/rażą, bo zawsze na forach będziecie się z nimi spotykać.

 

Niestety z tym się muszę ostatnio zgodzić  :Sad:  Kiedyś to forum mi się bardzo podobało ze względu na przyjazność dla początkujących. Teraz widzę jest moda na to, żeby ciągle i namiętnie odsyłać do google albo handbooka... To już lepiej nic nie pisać i w taki sposób dać znać, że coś z postem nie tak skoro nikt nie odpisuje. A niektóre bardzo nieprzyjemne uwagi są naprawdę nie na miejscu. Nie czyńmy z Gentoo religii dla wybranych! Gentoo dla mas  :Exclamation:   :Wink: 

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Tak na marginesie to cała zaawansowana funkcjonalność vima nie jest mi do niczego potrzebna a jego obsługę uważam za głupią i dziwaczną 

 

A z tym, dla odmiany się nie zgodzę  :Smile:  Vim ma niesamowitą funkcjonalność tylko wymaga zmiany sposobu myślenia - ale to w linuksie nie jest żądna nowość. A obsługa jest dziwaczna bo wywodzi się z czasów kiedy jeszcze klawiatury nie miały numerycznej częsci. Na pewno nie jest głupia i mogę Ci zagwarantować, że każde polecenie jestem w stanie wykonać szybciej i sprawniej (z mniejsza ilością błędów) w vimie niż Ty to samo polecenie w jakimś notepadzie, który nota bene może nie mieć danej funkcjonalności  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

]:->

----------

## Polin

 *waltharius wrote:*   

>  A obsługa jest dziwaczna bo wywodzi się z czasów kiedy jeszcze klawiatury nie miały numerycznej częsci. Na pewno nie jest głupia (...)

 

To rownie dobrze mozna argumentowac, ze samochody wciaz powinny byc na wegiel i pare, bo kiedys nie bylo  silnikow benzynowych/dieslowych.  :Smile: 

Swoja droga to ciekawe: jak Microsoft olewa standardy i uzywa swoich rozwiazan to jest BE, ale jak autorzy vim robia to samo, to sa 1337 a ich produkt wychwalany na wszystkich frontach.  :Smile: 

----------

## waltharius

 *Polin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Swoja droga to ciekawe: jak Microsoft olewa standardy i uzywa swoich rozwiazan to jest BE, ale jak autorzy vim robia to samo, to sa 1337 a ich produkt wychwalany na wszystkich frontach. 

 

Zmiana tych ustawień nie pomogłaby wcale w szybszym posługiwaniu się vimem. Chodzi o to, żeby było wygodnie, a zapewniam Cię, że tak jest, tylko trzeba vima poznać. Olewanie standardwów przez MS ma na celu nabijanie sobie kabzy natomiast "olewanie" standardwó przez autorów vima ma na celu nie powodowanie więcej problemów. Ci którzy nauczyli się vima żądko kiedy uważają, że jest on źle pomyślamy czy głupi. Po porstu albo sięgniesz po inny program, w którym wykonasz to samo, ale w inny sposób, albo sie zaprzesz i nauczysz vima i od tej pory zapomnisz o innych konsolowych (i nie tylko) edytorach tekstu :]

Ale to już off top się robi dość mocny  :Razz: 

----------

## psycepa

Gentoo dla mas ?

nieee, to nie przejdzie, masy (tm) nie lubia czytac...

a co do przyjaznosci/nieprzyjaznosci dyskusja juz byla wielokrotnie toczona, sa zasady, nalezy ich przestrzegac, kropka.

a co do standardow

nie wiem kto i kiedy wprowadzil standardy pt ctrl+c ctrl+v, sam obstawial bym M$ ale glowy nie dam, glowe natomiast dam ze standard(?) pt obsluga vima byl wprowadzony ere wczesniej niz wogole M$ sie pojawil, wiec taka dyskusja o standardach jest IMHO bezsensu, to ze M$ sam tworzy standardy ma sie nijak do standardow tworzonych przez caly *nixowy swiat, bo jedno to narzucanie jednego sposobu wszystkim, drugie - rozwiazania wypracowane przez wielu koderow pracujacych nad danymi projektami... roznica chyba rzuca sie w oczy...

----------

## waltharius

Co do mas  :Smile: 

Chodziło mi o te masy, które w ogóle się zainteresują linuksem a nie o masy w sensie "ciemnej masy"  :Razz: 

Co do standardów - święta prawda  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Xax

Postulat do autora watku: dodaj SOLVED, bo chyba juz po wszystkim.

----------

## BeteNoire

Hehe, wiedziałem że ten vim Was ruszy  :Very Happy: 

Jak już powiedziałem, nie znajduję zastosowania dla funkcji vima w moim życiu, jego obsługa jest na tyle, hm... "egzotyczna", że nie chce mi się nią zaśmiecać głowy. Nie jestem programistą czy innym geekiem, żeby używać go dla samej zasady. Do codziennych prac znakomicie wystarcza mcedit, nano, kwrite...

OK, koniec offtopa...

PS. nawet tych, którzy zaczynają przygodę z linuksem od Mandriwy czy innych rpm-owych paskudztw trzeba przyuczać do samodzielnego szukania informacji przez google, wyszukiwarki, manuale, dokumentacje...

----------

## Raku

 *Polin wrote:*   

> Swoja droga to ciekawe: jak Microsoft olewa standardy i uzywa swoich rozwiazan to jest BE, ale jak autorzy vim robia to samo, to sa 1337 a ich produkt wychwalany na wszystkich frontach. 

 

wymień standardy (dokumenty RFC, ISO lub inne), które łamie VI   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Waltharius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Niestety z tym się muszę ostatnio zgodzić  Kiedyś to forum mi się bardzo podobało ze względu na przyjazność dla początkujących. Teraz widzę jest moda na to, żeby ciągle i namiętnie odsyłać do google albo handbooka...
> 
> 

 

Kiedyś ludzie chętniej CZYTALI i byli bardziej SAMODZIELNI. Teraz jest moda na bezmyślność i próbę wymuszania na innych podania na tacy goptowego rozwiązania. Ja takim początkującym mogę te rozwiązania podawać, ale niech mi ZAPŁACĄ za mój czas. Skoro nie chce im się odnaleźć potrzebnej informacji w powszechnie dostępnej, łątwej do zrozumienia i czytelnej dokumentacji, nie chcą marnować czasu na lekturę i naukę, ja im w tym moge pomóc, ale za odpowiednią sumę $$$. Zauważ, jakie problemy ludzie mają w ostatnim czasie: to nie są problemy związane ze specyfiką danej dystrybucji linuksa, ale problemy z najbardziej podstawowymi rzeczami, do których rozwiązanie istnieje w setkach tysięcy kopii. Wystarczy tylko MIEĆ CHĘĆ i wklepać problem w dowolną WYSZUKIWARKĘ. Dlaczego ktoś ma to robić za te osoby? Czy one są w jakiś sposób upośledzone, że same nie mogą tego zrobić?

----------

## Polin

 *raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wymień standardy (dokumenty RFC, ISO lub inne), które łamie VI  
> 
> 

 

Oj, moze nie oficjalne standardy, ale standardy w sensie "ogolnie przyjete i uzywane rozwiazania". W przypadku edytorow to: kombinacje ctrl+klawisz (wiekszosc graficznych edytorow) lub odpowiednie funkcje zlokalizowane pod F-ami (wiekszosc tekstowych, poczynajac od edytora w Norton Commanderze).

To tak jak np zakladki w przegladarce www - zadna przegladarka sie nie przebije bez zakladek (i od razu uprzedzam - kolejna wersja IE bedzie juz je miala  :Wink: ). 

A Vimowe siedzenie jedna noga w przeszlosci jest dla mnie niezrozumiale.  :Smile:  Coz stoi na przeszkodzie, zeby do defaultowego dwukropkowej obslugi dodac (nie zastapic) F-y lub ctrlowanie?  :Smile:  Chec bycia "1337"?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kiedyś ludzie chętniej CZYTALI i byli bardziej SAMODZIELNI. Teraz jest moda na bezmyślność i próbę wymuszania na innych podania na tacy goptowego rozwiązania. 

 

Ale co sie dziwic, skoro nawet deweloperzy Gentoo ida na reke takim ludziom - vide ostatnia zmiana defaultowego stage na stage3, argumentowana tym, ze duzo ludzi ma problemy gdzies na etapie stage1-stage3.

I zeby bylo jasne - uwazam, ze to dobra decyzja (instalacje od stage1 uwazam za sztuke dla sztuki, skoro mozna szybko postawic system od stage3 i przekompilowac), ale argumentacja (ulatwienie dla tych, co nie daja rady zrozumiec prostego (jak budowa cepa) handbooka mnie lekko zdziwila.

I efektem tego jest "przesuniecie progu wykladalnosci" - wczesniej ludzie wymiekali przy bootstrapie, teraz wymiekaja przy fstab albo kompilacji jadra.  :Smile: 

Co widac po ostatnich postach na forum.  :Smile: 

----------

## waltharius

raku masz racje. Ale mi chodzi o to, że takie posty można ignorować tak jak na to zasługują a nie pisać ciągle szukaj w googlach  :Smile:  Po jakimś czasie post zostanie usunięty a user się astanowi dlaczego na jego posta nikt nie odpowiedział skoro wielu innych dostało odpowiedź. A jak się nie zastanowi to znaczy, że należy do tej "ciemnej masy" dla, której nie Gentoo a windows jest przeznaczony :]

Po co się denerwować?  :Smile: 

Polin co do standardów w vimie, to po prostu obsługa vima jest szybsza od tych ctrl+klawisz jak już się do niej przyzwyczaisz. Nie chesz się przyzwyczajać ok  :Smile:  Nikt Cie nie zmusza (chyba  :Wink:  )

----------

## Xax

A ja nadal uwazam ze dokladne czytanie ze zrozumieniem tego co sie czyta to polowa sukcesu, druga polowa to odrobina oleju w glowie i umiejetnosc myslenia. Nie uwazam aby Gentoo wymagalo jakiejs specjalistycznej wiedzy aby mozliwe bylo korzystanie z niego, ze o instalacji nie wspomne. Ja gdy zabieralem sie do pierwszej instalacji Gentoo (ponad 2 lata temu) o linuksie nie wiedzialem nic, bylem zielony jak szczypiorek na wiosne. A naczytalem sie wowczas na temat tej dystrybucji sporo. Na ambicje weszlo mi stwierdzenie, typu "dla hardcorowcow", "power users" (wtedy moze faktycznie tylko tacy mieli Gentoo). Powiedzialem sobie, ze zainstaluje chocby nie wiem co. Przyznam sie bez bicia, ze wtedy przeklepalem wrecz handbooka zeby zainstalowac Gentoo a wiekszosc rzeczy, o ktorych tam byla mowa byla dla mnie zagadka.

Dzisiaj instaluje juz bez handbooka i moge smialo powiedziec, ze od samego poczatku wszystkie ewentualne problemy staralem sie rozwiazac sam. No i nie jestem juz taki zielony, juz bardziej przypominam szczypiorek w czerwcu (o ile jeszcze wtedy jest  :Wink: )

Problem wspolczesnych "amatorow" linuksa (nie wszystkich, ale jest ich coraz wiecej) polega na braku umiejetnosci czytania (ze o pisaniu kurde nie wspomne, co drugi sie zaslania papierkiem na orty, oslepne od tych kfiatkow ktore sadza) oraz totalnym brakiem checi do wysilenia swoich szarych komorek, ktore oszczedzaja na nie wiadomo jakie okazje.

Ten problem nie dotyczy na szczescie jeszcze tego forum, ale sa takie, na ktorych doslownie rece opadaja.

I tym oto optymistycznym akcentem koncze swoj przydlugawy wywod i ide cos wmlocic bo sie zrobilem glodny   :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

 *Xax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Problem wspolczesnych "amatorow" linuksa (nie wszystkich, ale jest ich coraz wiecej) polega na braku umiejetnosci czytania (ze o pisaniu kurde nie wspomne, co drugi sie zaslania papierkiem na orty, oslepne od tych kfiatkow ktore sadza) oraz totalnym brakiem checi do wysilenia swoich szarych komorek, ktore oszczedzaja na nie wiadomo jakie okazje.
> 
> Ten problem nie dotyczy na szczescie jeszcze tego forum, ale sa takie, na ktorych doslownie rece opadaja.

 

takiś pewny ?

poszukaj na forum postow kadu  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

a szybkosc obslugi vima wynika bezposrednio z faktu ze do klawisza ":" jest 100 razy blizej i latwiej dotrzec niz do "ctrl+costam", wystarczy zapamietac pare literek co ktora robi i po prostu zapierniczasz po klawiaturze, podczas gdy z ctrl to jak jazda ciezarowka przez miasto, na prawie kazdych swiatlach chcac nie chcac sie zatrzymasz  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Xax

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> takiś pewny ?
> 
> poszukaj na forum postow kadu   
> 
> 

 

Nie mam problemow z kadu to i tam nie zagladam  :Wink: 

Ale wierze na slowo  :Smile: 

----------

## waltharius

 *Xax wrote:*   

>  *psycepa wrote:*   takiś pewny ?
> 
> poszukaj na forum postow kadu   
> 
>  
> ...

 

Chodzi o posty usera kadu a nie o forum programu kadu  :Wink: 

----------

## Xax

Lol  :Embarassed:  to chyba z przejedzenia  :Laughing: 

Goscia kojaze, byc moze wyjatek od reguly  :Smile: 

PS Czytanie ze zrozumieniem, to sie popisalem  :Razz: 

[EDIT]

Poczytalem se postow pare autorstwa kadu, ubaw po pachy  :Laughing: 

----------

## Raku

 *Polin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oj, moze nie oficjalne standardy, ale standardy w sensie "ogolnie przyjete i uzywane rozwiazania". W przypadku edytorow to: kombinacje ctrl+klawisz (wiekszosc graficznych edytorow) lub odpowiednie funkcje zlokalizowane pod F-ami (wiekszosc tekstowych, poczynajac od edytora w Norton Commanderze).
> 
> 

 

widzisz, a pracowałeś kiedyś na serwerze wpięty do jego konsoli poprzez laptopa i port szeregowy, emulując terminal np. vt100?

jeśli nie, to życzę powodzenia w obsłużeniu klawiszy F1-F12 i innych takich wynalazków. 

 *Polin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A Vimowe siedzenie jedna noga w przeszlosci jest dla mnie niezrozumiale.  Coz stoi na przeszkodzie, zeby do defaultowego dwukropkowej obslugi dodac (nie zastapic) F-y lub ctrlowanie?  Chec bycia "1337"? 
> 
> 

 

pytanie tylko - po co? Skoro masz te Fy w innych edytorach, używaj innych... Dlaczego VI ma kopiować coś, co nie jest mu do niczego potrzebne?

----------

## Polin

 *raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pytanie tylko - po co? Skoro masz te Fy w innych edytorach, używaj innych... Dlaczego VI ma kopiować coś, co nie jest mu do niczego potrzebne?

 

I uzywam.  :Smile: 

Kopiowac nie musi, ale niech Vi(m)owi fanatycy nie protestuja, kiedy sie mowi, ze vi(m) jest trudny w obsludze.  :Smile: 

W koncu nie bez powodu mowi sie, ze laik posadzony do Vi(ma) i poproszony o wyjscie z niego jest najlepszym generatorem losowego ciagu znakow.  :Smile: 

----------

## waltharius

 *Polin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I uzywam. 
> 
> Kopiowac nie musi, ale niech Vi(m)owi fanatycy nie protestuja, kiedy sie mowi, ze vi(m) jest trudny w obsludze. 
> ...

 

Hahaha dobre  :Very Happy:  Tego nie słyszałem :d A co do trudności vima to jest tak samo jak z linuksem. Przesiadając się z win na lin musisz zmienieć sposób myślenia a po jakimś czasie staje się on tak naturalny, że powrotna przesiadka na win staje się trudna. Ale to kwestia wprawy. I naprawdę nie ma o co kopii kruszyć  :Very Happy: 

----------

